# is there such an animal?



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

is there a device in DCC that will have a train stop at a station, wait 10 seconds (or so) then start the train running to the next station??

and if there is: is there one (or the same one) that will stop a train at the last stop. wait 20 seconds, then have the train go in reverse back to the starting station??


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

using a combination of sensors and AIU and mini panel (or JMRI) you can make it work


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know if this will help you but here it is anyway.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=17466


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe this one will help?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1321

I think the T man has something else somewhere, I can't find it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe in here there is a video towards the end.
I don't know if any of these will help you in DCC?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4439&highlight=auto+reverse&


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I was looking for something elses and found this that would work for ya http://www.traintekllc.com/Peerless...ntermediate-Station-Stop/productinfo/564-555/


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

If you computer control it you can do that and many other things but it does add more money and complication. Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

britblad said:


> I was looking for something elses and found this that would work for ya http://www.traintekllc.com/Peerless...ntermediate-Station-Stop/productinfo/564-555/



Well that looks a whole lot easier to install then the T Mans making one threads.
I don't even know if the T mans threads was what he was asking. 

That say HO in the description but on the box it says for HO, N, O & G. :thumbsup:

I guess that would control more then one spot to delay the trains?
Or do you need one box for each delay?


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

*thanks*



britblad said:


> I was looking for something elses and found this that would work for ya http://www.traintekllc.com/Peerless...ntermediate-Station-Stop/productinfo/564-555/


dont use a putter. but this link was a good one. found that hobbylink has both the stop/start, and the stop/reverser units. it is a bit high but well worth it for what i want.
just have to find out if i need one for each station or will one do the trick.

thanks again, i would never have found them, not knowing what to call them.

skip


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Automation works with conventional not DCC, unless there is a program ability.

Dallee makes timers and track sensors to do what you want. Theirs will handle multiple stops. Beware they cannot be close together. The sensors need time to detect the engine and nothing else can draw power form the track. It is all in the directions. 
Long ago,,I just built a simple timer with two diodes and had my back and forth motion. In DC of course suitable for HO. I used Radio Shack stocked parts. To simplify things I went with a Wallart from 9 to 12 volts DC.

Simple Trolley run

Part 2 on how to build it.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

T-Man said:


> Automation works with conventional not DCC, unless there is a program ability.
> 
> Dallee makes timers and track sensors to do what you want. Theirs will handle multiple stops. Beware they cannot be close together. The sensors need time to detect the engine and nothing else can draw power form the track. It is all in the directions.
> Long ago,,I just built a simple timer with two diodes and had my back and forth motion. In DC of course suitable for HO. I used Radio Shack stocked parts. To simplify things I went with a Wallart from 9 to 12 volts DC.
> ...


T man, are you telling me that what britblad gave me will not work on a DCC lay out???


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I do not have the know how to say yes. 

Why would you want to, in the first place?

Automation can be done in a conventional setup . You can have an isolated line to do it. Simple. Why make it more complicated?

I went to the site but the info was lacking. I couldn't find out what Peerless was. 

You may just want to go the manufacturer with that question.

The four items he mentioned just sounds like more investment is needed. Mine was built under 20 bucks. It's your wallet.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

my subway lay out is DCC all ready. and you say why would i want to? because it is my world, remember!!!

there will be one place that will be an interchange. like it is were the new subway cars come in from the builders after being towed to the receiving yard.
in my world there will be two yards. one for the subway and one for the steamers the is used for logs/coal. 

but as for the stop/go= stop/reverse two 4 car trains will be running, one south one north. would like to not go nuts trying to keep up with stops and steam.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ok , an ambitious project. The timer is only good for one train, one track. Mutiple trains are operated by a block system. Train enters a block, it is detected and stops. It can also stop a train behind it so it never catches up. It is all in the timing, speed and length of the train.

Does this sound better?


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

the subway is a two track run. the new youk subway is three tracks but there was no kits for three rail when i started. now there is, i know, but it would cost all most twice what i am paying for my EL work.
was going to build it by cutting the wood and building it all that way but 30' is a lot of cutting and building.
dont need blocks. each train will be on its own run.
i am still kit bashing to put stations in. and i have to modify the EL sys so both station and track will go to gather.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The first obstacle is the AC of the DCC system. With DC, that traintek timer will work. With AC you will have to go with a track detector and blocks.
A reed switch connected to a relay will work. You just mount a magnet on the train. When it passes the reed switch will set a timer before starting power to the track again.

Then again how are you going to reverse a motor system, on AC?

The models look great BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful workmanship...:appl:

Have you found a way to reverse direction of your DCC subway cars?

I understand what you want to do but giving directions to the car
decoders would seem quite complicated unless you used one of
the computer control systems. 

Though the cars are DCC would you consider running them as DC? There
are many circuits and devices, as T-Man has described, that can make
your subway totally automatic without running up the National debt.
Designing such a system would be an interesting challenge.

You have a very creative layout idea
and I hope you find a way to make it go.

Don


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

thanks.

this is now some thing i'll have to think on.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I think this is something we all would like to do and it should be as easy as it was in DC. I hope the command station/decoder mfg.'s are working on this. I'm going to wait for it to be easy.:laugh:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It seems that there is becoming a need for a
store bought DCC controller that can be
programmed simply to do such things as
Wingnut wants as well as automatically controlling
2 or more trains perhaps even sending them
on alternate routes as another guy wanted some
time back. (Wow, that's all one sentence...gasp
what would my H S English teacher say) 

Of course, tho, it would still require multiple track
detection units so it knew where trains were.

Well, we have 3=D printers...can this device be next?

GunrunnerJohn...something to do in your spare time? 

Don


----------

